# Tigerlight battery



## Elaghettogunslinger (Oct 20, 2018)

This is my first time posting here, does anyone know where I can find a upgraded Tigerlight battery. I’m looking for at least 3000 mah. As the standard battery won’t get me past s few hours of use.


----------

